# Bench grinding metal in WW shop



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Whilst surfin,happened across this.......sparked a few synapses.Water traps have been around,this one seems simple enough.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Holy Cow, That's a grinder ! I would love to have that but I probably wouldn't be able to move it. I bet that thing slows down for nothing.


----------

